# Split Setup - thoughts



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm all soft boot. I know they're out there, but I've never personally seen anyone splitting in hard boots.

All split specific bindings eliminate the slider plates and get you down on the board like a regular binding.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I did 11 hours splitting in softboots today and inside my heels are red raw


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've never used hardboots on a snowboard, just for mountaineering - but the definitely have their place on a splitboard for some people. 

big advantage is going to be obviously touring. less weight on your feet, more lateral stability for traversing, better for kicking steps, wearing crampons, spending the night in the snow and other manly mountaineering type of activities. 

disadvantages might be that you're higher up off the board (is this even true?), cost of the system, and the (possibly?) inability to bring as much freestyle into how you ride because now you're robocop and robocop don't ride duck.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hike for Turns is a bit of an animal. He is also one of the my frequent bc partners. I also know the guy who is making the hard boot split bindings. John is a good guy.

The biggest problem I have with hard boots is response. The hard sole doesn't allow for the nuanced movement that a soft boot gives. Pretty much just the way it is. You do have a huge advantage in kicking steps in the snow, steep traverses when skinning, and of course you can have crampons that attach to the boot. For mountaineering applications they are probably the way to go. Barrows on splitboard.com has been a big advocate of hard boots. He has all sorts of mods he has made to his that he claims make them feel like a soft boot. Except that sole is still hard as fuck. If you do go the hard boot route, get the flimsiest, probably most rando race oriented boot you can find. Those will have the most flex. I'd try to get something with Dynafit toe pieces. If you are going to take the plunge you might as well take advantage of the Dynafit connection for touring.

ETM, sounds like you got bad fitting boots. Maybe just worn out. I've definitely put in those hours from time to time. Haven't had that problem. Which is something you can have (and I have seen) in hard boots too. 

All split specific bindings bring you close to the board. Spark and Karakorum really have that dialed in. The hard boot split binding is basically modeled after their ideas.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there's also the deeluxe split boots which are only in their second year - kind of a mountaineering boot hybrid. i got a pair last year and they have ended up maybe not working out for me, i dunno they're stiff as fuck in the foot and they hurt every time i wore em. but they work great for some people. i may just need to break em in more...

just like with the rest of snowboarding, the boots can be one of the hardest things to get right.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> there's also the deeluxe split boots which are only in their second year - kind of a mountaineering boot hybrid. i got a pair last year and they have ended up maybe not working out for me, i dunno they're stiff as fuck in the foot and they hurt every time i wore em. but they work great for some people.
> 
> just like with the rest of snowboarding, the boots can be one of the hardest things to get right.



Yeah, you could definitely look for a stiff soft boot. The Deeluxe split boot is a good choice if it fits. 

Ride Insanos are stiff as fuck, the sole is okay.

Flow has a couple of boots, the Hylite and Talon coming out this season. Super light with Vibram soles. Not sure on stiffness, but I believe the Talon is supposed to be pretty stiff. Might check 'em out if you can find 'em. 

That is for softboot options.

The hard boots, the Scarpa F1 and Dynafit TLT5 (I believe) are two of the most popular. You'll still need to mod them. I think it usually involves cutting the tongue to alleviate some of the stiffness of the boot.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Just the smallest bit of movement in the heel while skinning over 11 hours is what caused it. Im new to splitting so i just need to harden up lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Duct tape sounds like a good idea. That or find some boots that don't have that movement.


----------

